# Breeze goes to Prattville



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Finished this on Thursday and delivered to Pratville. That was a hell of a Bass Pro tackle/outdoors store. It was like walking into a theme park.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Be careful dealing with Bass Pro, they will nickel and dime you to death. They are the reason Ol Man Treestands went belly up the first time.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> Be careful dealing with Bass Pro, they will nickel and dime you to death. They are the reason Ol Man Treestands went belly up the first time.


I thought Ol' Man got sued because of treestand accidents?


----------

